# Hi everyone



## Murp (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everybody  

for the last few weeks ive been thinkin of getting a mantid  

and recently i decided that i would (instead of the rhino beetle) :lol: 

i now need to know everything that i need to know about mantid keeping :blink: 

i am going to get a giant rainforest mantid  

B)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 11, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> Hi everybody  for the last few weeks ive been thinkin of getting a mantid
> 
> and recently i decided that i would (instead of the rhino beetle) :lol:
> 
> ...


Welcome from Arizona! As a matter of interest, are you from the US, or are you getting it from Deanna?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 11, 2009)

welcome from canada


----------



## Murp (Apr 12, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Arizona! As a matter of interest, are you from the US, or are you getting it from Deanna?


i live closer to the south pole than America  

i cannot give any personnel details :blink: 

but i do generally live in a colder area  

and i will be getting Hierodula majuscula (Giant Rainforest Mantis)


----------



## Murp (Apr 12, 2009)

I like smileys  

 :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont think he was asking for your address....

You obviously live in Australia, as otherwise you would only be able to aquire this species illegally. Or perhaps thats why you dont want people to know what country you live in.... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## revmdn (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, i dont have much experience but if you use the search button odds are you will find something.


----------



## Totoro83 (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello 007 Mantis, top secret Mantid Agent man. Shhhh..

I'm from Chicago!


----------



## ismart (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from the Bronx!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 13, 2009)

Howdy u all! Welcome to the forum from OHIO


----------

